# Tweeters in a stock system



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

I just want to ad some tweeters in my car i have the stock cdplayer and i want to know what is the best thing to do . Is there a certain wire i should tap into r is there a place to plug tweeters in the stock cdplayer , Any brands i shouldn get , I kinda want some cheep ones. im not putting any subs in .......Yet. but any help would be great


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

look at the instructions when you purchase the tweeters


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh, and DO NOT get "cheap ones", as you will only regret it later...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

DO NOT install them on top of the factory speakers to the HU. You will be changing the impedance on the head unit and more than likely damage the amplifier section of the factory HU. 

oh yeah wrong forum...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

That will sound like ass without proper crossovers and some powerful mids to back them up.


----------

